# Dromoland/Ashford Castle Exp. 31 March



## Smashbox

Was listening to the TV over Christmas and an ad came on regarding Dromoland and Ashford Castle.

The deal is, you can book two nights and get one free in either castle.

Enjoy 2 nights accommodation with Full Irish Breakfast each morning in the Earl of Thomond Restaurant and receive a 3rd night FREE in either Ashford Castle or Dromoland Castle with Breakfast included. 

BOOK ONLINE TODAY or CALL Dromoland Castle Hotel on 1800 201 300. -Treat yourself or give the 3rd night FREE to someone you know, this stay can be used anytime until 31st March 2009, subject to availability.

The Offer Price € 175.00 EUR total Per Adult - for 2 night(s)

[broken link removed]


----------



## bleary

Fantastic offer even if it was only 2 nights
Got 2 nights at ashford castle -havent heard about 3rd night yet tho
Thx


----------



## oldtimer

Yea - regularly pass the Dromoland Castle wondering what it is like to stay there. Have now booked 2 nights end of March at this special offer and intend staying at Ashford Castle with free night. Awaiting call back re this 3rd night free offer.


----------



## Smashbox

Old Timer, I grew up near Dromoland and ALWAYS wanted to stay
Me thinks I will have to avail of this offer now!


----------



## oldtimer

Thanks Smashbox for this forum. I am now confirmed for 2 nights bed and breakfast at Dromoland Castle at end of March. They have offered dinner on the Saturday night for special price of €55, reduced from €86. Have also confirmed third night at Ashford Castle, bed and breakfast free. Mrs Oldtimer and myself going to live like king and queen for 3 days.


----------



## Smashbox

Thats great Oldtimer... can I be a third wheel and sleep between you and the Mrs?! I'll be good!!!

Hopefully the forum will keep busy... 

This offer is great, especially with the great rate AND the additional free night.


----------



## oldtimer

The good news about this offer at Dromoland Castle or Ashford Castle is the date is now extended to 31st May. The bad news is the price has gone up from €350 to €550.


----------



## Bronte

It's absolutely brilliant that oldtimer is able to take up this offer, something to cheer us up in these difficult times.    I have relations coming to visit me on the Ryanair 1 Euro offer (no taxes) and Aer Lingus zero offer (with taxes).  There are great deals out there at the moment.


----------



## Smashbox

oldtimer said:


> The good news about this offer at Dromoland Castle or Ashford Castle is the date is now extended to 31st May. The bad news is the price has gone up from €350 to €550.


 
Bit of a price difference! Guess they got a lot of people taking up the offer, but at least you got in before the raise!


----------



## Ron Burgundy

I got booked my 3 nights for the end of April, can't want to get back. I love a few days down there away from the real world !!


----------



## hizzy

hi all

Just went on to avail of this offer and the following came up on the website.

*This offer was recently removed from the system*


Regards

Hizzy


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Still on mine. Try to refresh and see what happens ?


----------



## hizzy

Hi Ron Burgundy

thanks for that.

Will try it out.

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## Smashbox

Try this link hizzy...

[broken link removed]


----------



## hizzy

Hi Smashbox

Thanks for that, it works, yippeee......

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## Smashbox

hizzy said:


> Thanks for that, it works, yippeee......


 
Not sure why the other one didn't, but if anyone is booking please use the second link I provided from now on!


----------



## Smashbox

Oldtimer, how was your trip away?!


----------



## oldtimer

Wonderful experience. Treated like royalty at both Castles. First surprise, we were upgraded to DeLuxe rooms at both Castles. Magnificent grounds, lovely walks etc. Staff so professional and very friendly. I have stayed in hotels from one star to four star, but without doubt this is the ultimate. Was disappointed no tea?coffee making facilities at either hotel, but perhaps this is the norm for five star hotels. Always wanted to experience five star hospitality and I certainly got it.


----------



## Smashbox

Thats great!!


----------



## Purple

oldtimer said:


> Wonderful experience. Treated like royalty at both Castles. First surprise, we were upgraded to DeLuxe rooms at both Castles. Magnificent grounds, lovely walks etc. Staff so professional and very friendly. I have stayed in hotels from one star to four star, but without doubt this is the ultimate. Was disappointed no tea?coffee making facilities at either hotel, but perhaps this is the norm for five star hotels. Always wanted to experience five star hospitality and I certainly got it.



We went  Ashford Castle a few weeks back, not quite as cheap over the weekend but still good value.
There was a group of very loud people there with a few small children who spent their time shouting and running around the place. I didn’t ruin the weekend but it definitely took from it. 
The service is good but the food is better. The grounds are fantastic, I went for an early morning walk one morning and I have never heard such a magnificent dawn chorus from the birds.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

i think Ashford is lovley BUT i found the rooms slighly run down but it is an old castle after all.

But the food, oh jebus the food !!! Freshly sliced honey roast ham with breakfast......oh yeah


----------



## Purple

Ron Burgundy said:


> But the food, oh jebus the food !!! Freshly sliced honey roast ham with breakfast......oh yeah


Pan fried Monkfish and Turbot for breakfast, even better!


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Purple said:


> Pan fried Monkfish and Turbot for breakfast, even better!


 
No a fish man.....but the scallops at dinner went down well.


----------



## Bronte

Purple said:


> Pan fried Monkfish and Turbot for breakfast, even better!


 
Seriously impressed.  So jealous.


----------



## decembersal

We're just back to from Ashford and it is seriously fabulous. We got a lovely room with an enormous bed, sitting area and huge bathroom with separate shower all overlooking the river Cong. The grounds were lovely to amble around and we saw the falcons being taken out for a session which was cool. Breakfasts were amazing so much to choose from. In terms of dining we ate in the posh George V - very nice (75e +15% service charge pp), the drawing room - seriously overpriced for what you got and would never eat there again, and then in the low key dungeon bar that served the tastiest meal of our stay. Overall a fab three nights!


----------



## Smashbox

Sounds great. I'm available if anyone wants to take me...!


----------



## Purple

Smashbox said:


> Sounds great. I'm available if anyone wants to take me...!



Say no more!


----------



## Smashbox

Purple said:


> Say no more!


 
What do you mean by that


----------



## mercman

Smashbox said:


> Sounds great. I'm available if anyone wants to take me...!



We live near it, so it you wanna pay we'll be there.


----------



## Smashbox

Whos we?!


----------



## Purple

Smashbox said:


> What do you mean by that



I mean back your bag, we're off.


----------



## Smashbox

Purple said:


> I mean pack your bag, we're off.


 
I'm ready!!


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Who is collecting me ?


----------



## Smashbox

Ron, I'll collect you on the way!


----------



## Ron Burgundy

cool i'll have my bag packed


----------



## Purple

Ron Burgundy said:


> cool i'll have my bag packed



I think you're working that weekend


----------



## Smashbox

Purple said:


> I think you're working that weekend


 

Aw thats an awful... shame... Ron...


----------



## Ron Burgundy

No i've just quit my second job to focus on this weekend away. I'm currently standing by the side of the road awaiting my lift !


----------



## Smashbox

Haha 

I will leave now so!


----------



## Purple

Ron Burgundy said:


> No i've just quit my second job to focus on this weekend away. I'm currently standing by the side of the road awaiting my lift !



Good man Ron... how's the long term weather forecast looking?


----------



## oldtimer

When I was there two weeks ago I got the impression they were fussy about who they allowed in.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

oldtimer said:


> When I was there two weeks ago I got the impression they were fussy about who they allowed in.


 
Well they let me in so there is your argument blown out of the water

Weather in Ireland is like a woman......it can never make up its mind and when it changes there is no warning !!


----------



## Bronte

Ron Burgundy said:


> Well they let me in so there is your argument blown out of the water
> 
> Weather in Ireland is like a woman......it can never make up its mind and when it changes there is no warning !!


 
That's because being a man you're a bit slow on the uptake and didn't notice the warning.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Bronte said:


> That's because being a man you're a bit slow on the uptake and didn't notice the warning.


 
No i was looking out of the warnings, there seems to be very very bad weather for 5 days every month......well there was before she got pregnant, now it just pours every day


----------



## Smashbox

I couldnt find you Ron so me and Purple are just gonna have to go it alone...


----------



## Ron Burgundy

How did you miss me

http://images.theage.com.au/ftage/ffximage/2009/03/25/priscilla_narrowweb__300x459,0.jpg


----------



## Smashbox

I was in my car...


----------



## Ron Burgundy

That was you, damn it !!


----------



## Smashbox

I did open the hatch, look at you and shout 'Are you Ron'?!

But I guess with all that headgear on you didn't hear me!


----------



## Ron Burgundy

I was talking to Baxter on the bluetooth headset.

He is heading to Rome for a few days and hasn't received the PIN number yet for his Visa and is a little worried.


----------



## Smashbox

Aww poor Baxter. How is he since Jack kicked him off the bridge that time?

I feared for his life that day. Bad Jack.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Oh he is fine

But you'll find out the full story soon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaQG-gwC6ZY


----------



## Smashbox

Aww I wish


----------



## Purple

Ron Burgundy said:


> How did you miss me
> 
> http://images.theage.com.au/ftage/ffximage/2009/03/25/priscilla_narrowweb__300x459,0.jpg



I saw you Ron. I have to admit that I knew it was you straight away but three’s a crowd and all that.
Anyway, if I’m still alive after the trip (and not locked in Smashbox’s basement) I’ll let you know how it went.


----------



## Smashbox

Purple said:


> Anyway, if I’m still alive after the trip (and not locked in Smashbox’s basement) I’ll let you know how it went.


 
Ah I don't lock _EVERYONE_ in my basement...


----------



## Purple

Smashbox said:


> Ah I don't lock _EVERYONE_ in my basement...


What if I asked nice-ely?


----------



## Smashbox

You can 'visit' anytime Purple


----------



## Bronte

Ron Burgundy said:


> No i was looking out of the warnings, there seems to be very very bad weather for 5 days every month......well there was before she got pregnant, now it just pours every day


   No wonder,  the creation of a new you has dawned on her........ and there's no going back now.  Enjoy the trip to Ashford for it will surely be your last for the next 20 years, Purple doesn't like kids near him when staying in stately homes.  Those pesky brats who bring their kids to stay and let them run around and play they should go to Butlins for goodness sake.


----------



## Smashbox

I knew I wasn't the only one who thinks Purple is a moany old man!!!


----------

